

New Userium: Customise the usability checklist - userium
https://userium.com/welcome/checklist

======
userium
UX reports are often boring to read - and to write. We decided to solve the
problem by making a simple, fast way to make a UX checklist for your project.

We prepared a UX checklist, which you can customise for your own needs and
then invite your team and client to check it out.

We'd love your feedback!

Thanks, Nina

